# First Trip to Barcelona Area



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

we are off to Spain for three weeks in June and are hoping some of our MHF friends can help us with so do's and dont's etc.

We are travelling in an 8.7mtr Kontiki towing a medium Motorbike trailer, ideally want to find a good beach type site for 10 days stint set up and use the motorbike to get about.

Does anybody have good site recommendations please and any other advise would be great and welcomed

many thanks

John & Sue


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Spain is a BIG country. I reckon you need to narrow down your scope.

In Jan-March I'd suggest you really need to get to the Med coast further south than Valencia if you want really massive warmth.

For example, Camping CalpeMar at Calpe (about 20 kms north of Benidorm) is lovely.

If you don't want to fry though, maybe try further north, above Barcelona for example.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I think OP is looking for info on BARCELONA -see thread title


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Guys


Yes as per the title sorry its the Barcelona area generally we are looking for

we think we will ferry to Bilbao/Santander and then across to Barcelona

Any ideas/suggestions appreciated

Thanks


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

There is a good bus service along the Coast from places like Sitges and Villanova. It has a lot to recommend over trying to navigate through Barcelona traffic.
Watch out for pick pockets.
Underground railway (day pass) is good value when you get there.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sideways86 said:


> we are off to Spain for three weeks in June and are hoping some of our MHF friends can help us with so do's and dont's etc.
> 
> We are travelling in an 8.7mtr Kontiki towing a medium Motorbike trailer, ideally want to find a good beach type site for 10 days stint set up and use the motorbike to get about.
> 
> ...


We have used this site in the past on the beach and bustop outside into Barca for 2euros . They used to accept Camping Cheque and ACSI ,http://www.camping3estrellas.com/en/prices/


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ferry now booked to Santander early June for 21 days, any thoughts on sites and locations would be really appreciated

Many thanks


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

The "Roses" area is very nice with lots of places round to visit... On the other side of Roses bay is "Estarttit" another nice resort, once again wth lots to do in and around... Google both places to find out about them.

Personally I would avoid Barcelona as my mate or should I say his wife was robbed twice out of the three times they have visited the city, one time they lost their passports as well as cards and money.. He/they are not daft, he is a big hitter architect and she is a surgeons secretary..


Hope that helps.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I would go back and visit Barcelona again. It's a lovely city. I stayed at (ACSI) 3 Estrellas on beach quite far from city BUT close by airport so there's plane's taking off during the day (not at night). Bus to city, but not in the evening. Public transport excellent. Traffic horrendous.

I used open top buses (4 routes) to check out the various tourist attractions in the city. It's BIG! Now I have 'the lie of the land', I'd like to go back and explore. 

There are pickpockets in all the major cities in Europe. One just has to be a lot more careful than one thinks. 

Ditto Valencia, but I preferred Barcelona.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We used this couple of years ago - on the coast north of Barcelona.

http://www.campingbarcelona.com/index.asp?idLengua=3

Free daily bus into the City leaves about 0900 picks up in Barcelona early evening.

Free local shuttle.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

We have booked http://www.playamontroig.com/en/index.php again this year, we will be there from 11th - 25th June. If you go, come and say hello we are on a Premium Plus pitch No 84 just off the beach.

This is the best site in the area, a bit expensive but well worth it. If your looking for a site when you come off the ferry I can recommend Plays Joel which a about 30 miles from Santander.

Regards

Dill


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

I went over to Barcelona in the motorhome over Christmas and stayed at Villanova park. This is around 25miles from Barcelona. Absolutely brilliant site with plenty to do. A bus leaves from right outside the site to the beach or Barcelona. Highly recommend.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Camping El Masnou is 15kms N of Barcelona. Site is on sea front on N11. Cycle/walking path either into Barcelona or N up coast. 8 mins to train station, train every 15 mins into city - which is a great city I have to add. We are on this site and will be til about mid-March. Site is fairly basic but location location location. And EHU with unlimited ampage. Sunny pitches.

Camping Bon Repos at Santa Susana which is about 35kms N of Barcelona. Right on sea front, pitches virtually on beach (unlike El Masnou which has road and railway line between site and sea - although it is not intrusive and there is an underpass onto beach.)only 5 mins walk to train station BUT about 1hour journey into Barcelona. Sunny pitches.

Both sites easier access to city than sites S of Barcelona. Vilanova a la Geltriu big site, pitches tend to be shady - and hence cold at this time of year. Long way to walk for fresh water. Longer journey into town and frankly, in my opinion, in middle of nowhere. You have to take bus (conveniently located outside site to be fair) down into town or railway station.

Horses for courses.

Sal


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Masnou*

Thinking about visiting El Masnou in the next couple of weeks but their site is not very clear. I can presume that they are open as MyGalSal you are staying there until March.

But any idea of the price for two of us, motorhome and leccy.....their website seems to suggest over €30 and they are not ACSI. Surely it's not that much ?

Thanks


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

When I tried it the rate appeared to be E20.9 for motorhome and electricity. E14.85 without electric.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi

Yes the price they quote is correct per night up to 6 nights. Stay more than 6 nights and there is a discount although I do not know how much. We stay here at various times of year and always for at least one month and the rate for one month is €500. It is not cheap and you are right it is not ACSI. The advantage of the site is location, only 15kms N of Barcelona. It is 10 minutes walk to the train, trains are every 15 mins and only about 6 stops to centre of town. Train ticket costs €1.40 per journey. If you wish to visit Barcelona it is convenient and the site is open all year round.

We choose Masnou because we are in and out of Barca several times per week visiting our son or babysitting etc. We enjoy the view of the sea from the site and it is quite peaceful at this time of year, not too busy. Site is fairly basic, family run; shower block is old but clean with plenty of hot water and good pressure for showers. 

Would enjoy to see you should you decided to drop in. El Masnou is on N11. Best approached (if you are heading S from Girona etc ) by joining C32 from about Blanes and then exiting C32 at Premia de Mar onto N11 then head S toward Barca a couple of miles, past Ocata and Camping El Masnou is in El Masnou, past the El Masnou train station, straight over roundabout and about 200 yards on the right.

Which ever venue you decide on, safe travels and enjoy your trip.
Sal


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I second JollyJacks link. We stayed for 3 nights. It's easy to drive to and right on the beach. Plus the free bus to Placa Cataluńya in the centre of Barca is a no brainer. 
Top tip
Work out what attractions you want to visit and then get the tickets online. We queued for nearly 2 hours to visit sangria church. Plus don't be tempted to buy a tripper bus ticket you will end up queuing for hours just to get on the bus. 

Watch for pickpockets
Make sure you visit the rambla area early evening. 
Don't get dragged into the erotic museum.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'd avoid Barcelona at all costs - robbed in the street last time following two attempts the visit before. Sudan has more charm....


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Fantastic city. We go up there a couple of times a year if not more. Pickpocket capital of the world, so only carry cash spread around several pockets and ladies don't carry a handbag in town....really just don't. ...but a wonderful lively and artistically fantastic city.
There is viritually zero violent crime there compared to any UK City.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

About an hour West of Barcelona is La Pineda.
Brilliant beach and spotless little town, we actually hotelled there last Sept, but I noted there is a site called Camping La Pineda, and we shall be headed that way in our motorhome one day.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*MASNOU*

Out of interest just had a email back from Masnou quoting

Camper……………….14,85
Persona………………..8,20
Electric…………………..6,05

Which is €38 for two of us with a €7 reduction after 4 nights.

As Blondel says their site quotes €20.90 for van and leccy which is a reasonable price. But I suspect you have to add 2 people to that. Which is specifically what I asked them in the e mail.

It will be great for taking the bikes into Barcelona but I'm not sure its worth over twice the price of Vilanova Park.

Sal any chance confirming............ is it 
€20.90 and we'll see you there
€38..........say hallo Vilanova Park


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

There's always the secure carpark very near to the centre of Barcelona which takes MH's if you want to stay right in the city itself:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-231185-aire.html+barcelona


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Barcelona*

But given your previous warnings Nomad are you sure there is anywhere in Barcelona that can be described as secure.

But seriously the car park still costs €20 without facilities and anyway the rabbit doesn't like tarmac surfaces.....interferes with the digging.


----------

